# Hwy 12 opening..



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw a report a few weeks ago about hwy 12 to be open maybe around the first week of Oct. Have any of you guys heard anything different?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Here is a good link to keep you informed.. http://www.islandfreepress.com 

JAM


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's another

http://www.co.dare.nc.us/EmgyMgmt/Alert/index.asp


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

last I heard was not before Oct 7 at least ... that NE last weekend got them behind ...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

www.islandfreepress.org


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I would bank on the middle of Oct. The weather keeps holding them back. I was down last week and every time it rained, 12 flooded out. It was bad right through the middle of Avon.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats good to hear hopin' to come down later this month if I get the oppertunity


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I understand it is touching land on both ends today


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

That is great news for all the folks depending on fisherman and other visitor dollars ... thanks for the update!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I certainly hope it gets done in time for the NCBBA/FF drum tourney..


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

1obxnut said:


> I certainly hope it gets done in time for the NCBBA/FF drum tourney..


They are saying the 15th... I hope thye get ahead of schedule as the tourney starts the 13th.... we will see


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That Tourney starts the 20th, not the 13th.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, gonna be a big ole time......


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Bulletin#39- 10/4/11 ''sometime after 10/10/11''


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just got an update ... no later than Oct. 11th


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Tuesday


----------

